# Book Cake Mold -- Ideas for?



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

A spell book's a great idea for the open book mold- as for any other ideas, my mind always does drift toward Edgar Allan Poe in the book dept....

I've used gold leaf & gold flakes just once when I was still catering- partially coated fruit with the leaf for a fruit bowl buffet centerpiece, put gold flakes in some champagne cocktails. It's a great idea to use a bit of gold leaf on your spell book- it tears very easily & can resemble an old book's binding or pages. BTW, make sure the room where you're doing the application of the leaf is fairly cool & not humid (as a kitchen can be when baking), otherwise you may end up with more leaf coating you than the cake! I speak from experience here! Some pretty good directions on how to apply gold leaf can be found at Sugarflaire: http://www.thecakedecoratingcompany.co.uk/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=2308


There's also silver leaf/flakes you might look into using instead of gold (or a combo of both maybe).

Love that mold!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Marie Roget for the link and suggestions. I certainly don't want to look like a Goldfinger model when trying to decorate it...LOL...although doubt I'd have that amount of goldleaf anyway since I understand that it is pricey. I'll have to check out the baking section in Michaels or Joann Fabrics the next time I'm there to see what's out there and get a feel for costs. I like the idea of silver gilded page edges as well. Hadn't really considered that option. Silver actually goes well with more of the halloween colors of black, purple, green I think.

Your comment on Edgar Allen Poe inspired a vision in my mind of a Poe novel ("The Tell-Tale Heart" possibly, so many great stories to choose from), opened to a chapter page (less text and some nice old world capital letter embellishments) with maybe an illustration on the opposite page to cut down on the text. I think a feathered faux raven perched on the corner of the book would look cool and make a nice dessert table presentation.

BTW I bought the pan for $7.99 which I thought was a great price. I don't see these specialty pans that often at HomeGoods/TJMaxx and have never seen this brand before. I love the look of the Birkmann's molds. The TJMaxx corporate buyers must have picked up merchandise from a specialty kitchen store somewhere--lucky us! I can't wait until my kitchen remodel is done so that I can start experimenting with some baking ideas.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I _love_ the Poe idea...I have a book mold, but alas only made a spell book.  But I thought you might like to see it, anyway. I used it for my witch's party.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Needless to say, I'm _so_ on board with the idea of an E.A. Poe book cake! So many possibilities! _The Raven_ idea is great- or maybe _Tell-Tale Heart_ (nice bloody possibilities there), or even _The Black Cat_ (plenty of cake stencils for that one around). A simple outline stencil of ol' Edgar Allan himself probably wouldn't be too difficult to make...

Silver flakes or leaf might be more Halloweenish, depending on your color choices- if you're only using a small amount perhaps even a spray would suffice, or some edible silver, gold, or bronze glitter would work well (plus cheaper!). Good luck with the kitchen re-modeling- we did ours about 6 years ago & now I've so much more counter space to use when cooking. Worth the muss & fuss & $$$, definitely.

Wow, that is one beautiful party cake, MHooch! Nicely done!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

tell eale heart=cutting into red velvet cake hmmmmm


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Dracula's diary maybe. or Zombie servival guide.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

savagehaunter said:


> Dracula's diary maybe. or Zombie servival guide.


Oooooohhhh....Zombie survival guide....now there's an innovative use!! Good one savage!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

That link from Sugarflaire mentions the Egyptians coating everything with gold, maybe even food...perhaps you'd like to do your own version of the Egyptian Book of the Dead? Hieroglyphs would be pretty easy to freestyle in icing- no stencils necessary! Your own version of the Necronomicon might be pretty cool, too (Evil Dead-style, Lovecraft-style, or whatev!)

Ever made any spun sugar cobwebs? They're fun to do & might be interesting looking on or around any of the books suggested upthread.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, nice spell book there MHooch. I knew that someone out there would have done one already! I like the other ideas you guy have come up with too. I haven't baked a cake in years (but have lots of baking and decorating equipment, all in boxes right now) so my first cake experiment should be interesting with all the new appliances. I'll have a convection double oven to use this time around (and think at least one oven is still the conventional kind). Hopefully my Kitchenaid mixer still works when I unpack it 

...I just lost all but the above post because I got a "server too busy try back later" message, dang. probably won't remember the rest of what I was posting. oh well here goes....


I really like the other ideas you guys have come up with. Since I'm also planning an Egyptian tomb robber theme at some point, the idea of a Book of the Dead was sweet for the buffet table. Technically the Book of the Dead is a papyrus scroll not a bound book so I think I would try doing one on some rectangular cut tortillas or something like that. Wonder if phyllo would work (would give it an aged and crumbling look) or maybe some very thinly rolled biscuit dough (not the high rising kind!). To add the text/hieroglyphics one of those edible pens might be a good writing tool (over a decorating tip and bag).

I know there was something else I was commenting on but alas it's gone from my mind....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh I think I know what I was going to post. I know that there are places out there that will take photos or I would guess illustrations and turn them into an edible sheet that can be placed on your cakes. That might be a great way to add that type of artwork to the book. Has anyone ever gone this route? I think the image is digitized and then printed onto the edible sheet using food coloring kind of ink. I even think you can buy machines to do this yourself now.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

that is such a great idea!!


----------



## GhostMagnet (Jul 14, 2009)

Michael's and Hobby Lobby have something called "Sugar Sheets", I think Wilton makes them, not sure. But they are thin edible sheets, and they come in lots of colors and designs. I saw one that had a black and white Gothic-y sort of design. You can cut shapes out of them. And you could use the sheets to cover the "pages" and give a smooth surface to the cake top. Easier to write on with icing. 

There are so many good book ideas, I think I'll have to go look for a book pan.


----------

